# looking for campground on maumee river



## exciter (Mar 23, 2007)

I have a 32' travel trailer that my family likes to use a lot and we are looking for a place to camp along the maumee river that we would have good access to the water for fishing from the banks or wading. If anyone knows of any nice family freindly campgrounds we would appreciate any info you may have.

Thank You
Joe


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Joe,

Are you wanting to camp yet this year?? Buttonwood park has campsites, but I'm not sure how big of a trailer you could put on them. Buttonwood is run by the State. Schroeder farm is just downstream of Buttonwood, but I think he is closed for the season now. I could be wrong here..but I do not think either place has electric, water, nor sewer. 

Not much else to help you I'm afraid. Nearly all of the river property from Grand Rapids to Toledo is either parks or private property.


----------



## MaumeeRiverRat (May 4, 2007)

There is a campground at the Grand Rapids Dam. Here is the website http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/parks/parks/mjthrstn.htm


----------



## Catch23 (May 11, 2007)

i dont know any campgrounds sorry.. but i was wondering if someone could help me out and tell me how to post my own new thread.. i know how to post replys but i have no clue how to post a thread... thanks
JORDAN


----------



## Big Joey (Oct 23, 2006)

What about Buttonwood Park?! They have a few camp sites. No water or electric. The river is very close!

Good Luck!


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Big Joey said:


> What about Buttonwood Park?! They have a few camp sites. No water or electric. The river is very close!
> 
> Good Luck!


pretty primitive for a family


----------



## skohio (Mar 5, 2005)

I second The GR dam area. Mary Jane Thurston. You can fish for cats above the dam or walk down below and catch just about anything.


----------

